
Two in five technology job applicants don't have the right technical chops - rbanffy
https://www.zdnet.com/article/two-in-five-technology-job-applicants-dont-have-the-right-technical-chops-survey-finds/
======
drallison
<sarcasm>So, things have improved.</sarcasm>. Several years ago, I tried to
hire a senior-programmer/systems-admin through the various job boards. Our job
notice was very specific about the skills and experience we expected. We got
hundreds of resumes and letters but precisely zero had the experience and
skills we specified in the job notice.

